# Could this be the earliest 65 Stingray frame out there ? And it’s a super deluxe frame



## vastingray (Oct 19, 2022)

Picked up this super early 65 super deluxe frame they only made the AA date code for 5 days this is number 226 II haven’t seen a earlier 65 in a stingray or any other Schwinn model  looking for a blue Super Deluxe Chainguard I know it’s gonna be tough to find but willing to pay up


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 19, 2022)

Interesting! Any idea what happened during that January absence of serial stampings?


----------



## vastingray (Oct 19, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Interesting! Any idea what happened during that January absence of serial stampings?



No I sure don’t it’s odd for sure


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 19, 2022)

There may have been a short time Schwinn was out of steel after their stock was used up. Evidently there was something going on at this time with the automakers stock piling sheet metal, rolled steel etc. and that caused a big delay in steel orders for just about all the other manufacturers. The Pandemic did the same thing to my Son's business when sheets of brass and stainless steel took three to four months to get after the order was sent in.


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 20, 2022)

Just a curious thought.
It’s ironic that the small amount of N4 plus the smaller amount of AA is similar to all the other code amounts.

I’m still on my second cup of coffee ☕️.


----------



## nick tures (Oct 20, 2022)

cool frame will be cool when its built !!


----------



## vastingray (Oct 20, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Just a curious thought.
> It’s ironic that the small amount of N4 plus the smaller amount of AA is similar to all the other code amounts.
> 
> I’m still on my second cup of coffee ☕️.



I was wondering what your take on this would be Chris 🤔


----------



## 60sstuff (Oct 21, 2022)

vastingray said:


> I was wondering what your take on this would be Chris 🤔



Hi Tom,
You should send a text to George Garner, as he may know the reason for the abbreviated AA run. Just kidding.

Seriously, I have no idea unless it has something to do with my post #5.
Maybe the production of the very late ‘64 (N4) coupled with the short run of early ‘65 (AA) kept the factory at it’s normal “material” output?

It’s like other questions we can’t answer because the old Schwinn presidents and managers are not here any longer.

Curious what the experts think on the FB page.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## vastingray (Oct 22, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> Hi Tom,
> You should send a text to George Garner, as he may know the reason for the abbreviated AA run. Just kidding.
> 
> Seriously, I have no idea unless it has something to do with my post #5.
> ...



I’ve asked on the FB pages too no one seems to be able to figure it out when it comes to early Stingrays I definitely consider you to be the authority over anyone 👍👍💯


----------

